# My Newest weapon for Redfish



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I just finished this rod and can't wait to get out and try it. It's built on the Sage Bass series "290gn Smallmouth Bass" rod blank. I realy like the shorter (8ft) rod when fishing from a boat. They are so much easier to handle and quicker to cast.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice work, that thing looks sweet! Let us know how that 8' rod works out. I could see that working really well on close in quick shots on reds when fishing from the bow.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes, I like the idea of a shorter rod stalking Reds. You may be on to something.


----------

